# Old Miss Silvia - suggestions?



## azolson (Nov 13, 2011)

hey everyone,

i have an old silvia v2.

Before I put it on either ebay (for parts), I'm like to know iif there's someone who takes these machines for parts? There's some expected corrosion, but apart from the gaskets needing changing i think it should still operate just fine.....

thanks

Andrew


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I would be interested shipped.

Thanks


----------

